# Looking for english speaking families in or around Xalapa, Veracruz



## GreatAuk

I'm a US expat who has been living in Xalapa for almost fours years now. I live with my husband and two year old son. Since I've been here, I've spent a lot of time studying Spanish, but it has turned out to be much more difficult to master than I ever dreamed (it seems I missed out on the "able to learn a new language" gene  Because of my struggles with the language, I've ended up being pretty insulated. I'd be delighted to finally connect with more people who speak English.


----------



## TundraGreen

GreatAuk said:


> I'm a US expat who has been living in Xalapa for almost fours years now. I live with my husband and two year old son. Since I've been here, I've spent a lot of time studying Spanish, but it has turned out to be much more difficult to master than I ever dreamed (it seems I missed out on the "able to learn a new language" gene  Because of my struggles with the language, I've ended up being pretty insulated. I'd be delighted to finally connect with more people who speak English.


Hello. I have been here 5 years and am still struggling to master the language so I definitely understand how you feel. 

One thing that has been very successful for me is finding intercambios. My closest Mexican friends are people I met when I advertised that I was looking for an intercambio, someone to trade conversation half the time in English and half in Spanish. I have several people that I meet once or twice a week. For one hour we speak Spanish and then switch to English for another hour. It is a great way to meet friends, learn the language and learn about the country and customs.

One woman I met through an intercambio arranged through a language school. Another young man I met when I put posters up on all the power poles in the neighborhood. A third woman I met after I stood up in a group and announced that I was looking for intercambio partners.

I also pay the lady who cleans my house once a week for an hour of conversation twice a week. She needs the money, I get a full hour of Spanish without having to exchange any English. We just sit around and gossip for an hour. Her education ended with the sixth grade. I have PhD. But we never run out of things to talk about.


----------



## Kiran1101

hi,
I saw your message on my post and replied - but i guess it was deleted as it had my personal info.

so i am sending this message

i am a mother of two and live in metepec - currently looking for a suitable school for them - if you get my message please revert or send me a private message on how to contact

thanks and regards
Kiran


----------



## joaquinx

GreatAuk said:


> I'm a US expat who has been living in Xalapa for almost fours years now. I live with my husband and two year old son. Since I've been here, I've spent a lot of time studying Spanish, but it has turned out to be much more difficult to master than I ever dreamed (it seems I missed out on the "able to learn a new language" gene  Because of my struggles with the language, I've ended up being pretty insulated. I'd be delighted to finally connect with more people who speak English.


I have lived in Xalapa for 14 years. I don't know of any families in Xalapa, but there are a few in Coatepec and Xico. PM me for more info.


----------



## GreatAuk

Thanks, joaquinx! I ended up moving to Metepec a couple months ago.


----------



## tepetapan

Make a weekend trip to Catemaco. Stop by my place for a visit and grab a handful of books from my paperback library.. You are just hours away.


----------



## karenjt

*English speaking*

Are there any English speaking people currently living in Xalapa?


----------



## karenjt

joaquinx said:


> I have lived in Xalapa for 14 years. I don't know of any families in Xalapa, but there are a few in Coatepec and Xico. PM me for more info.



Joaquinx - are you still living in Xalapa?


----------



## YoRay

GreatAuk said:


> I'm a US expat who has been living in Xalapa for almost fours years now. I live with my husband and two year old son. Since I've been here, I've spent a lot of time studying Spanish, but it has turned out to be much more difficult to master than I ever dreamed (it seems I missed out on the "able to learn a new language" gene  Because of my struggles with the language, I've ended up being pretty insulated. I'd be delighted to finally connect with more people who speak English.


Hello Karen--My wife and I have lived near Xalapa for four years. We could meet and talk if you like. Ops, now I see that this was an old message! O well, hope all is well and you are learning your Spanish. God Bless.


----------



## YoRay

joaquinx said:


> I have lived in Xalapa for 14 years. I don't know of any families in Xalapa, but there are a few in Coatepec and Xico. PM me for more info.


Never know who lives around you and suprise here I am in Xalapa for four years! Maybe we will meet sometime?


----------



## karenjt

so why are you in Xalapa? why 14 years? what do you do? are you bilingual?


----------



## karenjt

please tell me more about you and your wife? where do you live near Xalapa?


----------



## Isla Verde

karenjt said:


> so why are you in Xalapa? why 14 years? what do you do? are you bilingual?


When referring to a previous post, it is useful to use the Reply With Quote button, so we'll know who you're addressing your question to.


----------



## Isla Verde

karenjt said:


> please tell me more about you and your wife? where do you live near Xalapa?


When referring to a previous post, it is useful to use the Reply With Quote button, so we'll know who you're addressing your question to.


----------



## YoRay

karenjt said:


> please tell me more about you and your wife? where do you live near Xalapa?


Well, I am from Indiana and my wife from Xalapa. We met in the US and now we have been married for twelve years and I have now lived here for four. Our lives are involved mainly with the many family members and especially our grandchildren. We are Christians and prusue the Word of God as the direction for our lives. I´m not preaching it´s just where our values come from. 

We love living here and enjoy the people. If you would like we could meet at Vips restaurante sometime and have coffee and talk.

And what about you or your family?


----------



## Carlos_cv

Hi my name is Carlos and am wondering of where can I get a job in xalapa or around the area. Im 19 yrs old just trying to make it somewhere in life.	I all have is I guess my English skills more updated on technology n a diploma in computer repairment.Just trynna moake it somehoe n stay close to family but also meet more ppl like me


----------



## YoRay

Carlos_cv said:


> Hi my name is Carlos and am wondering of where can I get a job in xalapa or around the area. Im 19 yrs old just trying to make it somewhere in life.	I all have is I guess my English skills more updated on technology n a diploma in computer repairment.Just trynna moake it somehoe n stay close to family but also meet more ppl like me


Hello Carlos welcome, I don´t really know about Jobs here but, could hook you up with some friends that work in that field. Do you speak any spanish? Where is your family?


----------



## Carlos_cv

Yeah I speak decent Spanish id say n will really appreciate any help n yes I do have family around tje area


----------



## Carlos_cv

YoRay said:


> Hello Carlos welcome... Do you speak any spanish? Where is your family?


Sorry didn't quite read that right n well I have family that lives in misantla a small town near xalapa n panuco but I really dnt knoew anyone like that


----------



## Isla Verde

Carlos, are you a Mexican citizen? If you're not, it won't be that easy to work legally in Mexico.


----------



## Carlos_cv

Isla Verde said:


> Carlos, are you a Mexican citizen? If you're not, it won't be that easy to work legally in Mexico.




Yeah I am I was just taken to the U.S. at age of 1


----------



## Isla Verde

Carlos_cv said:


> Yeah I am I was just taken to the U.S. at age of 1


So you have your Mexican birth certificate and a Mexican passport and voter ID?


----------



## Carlos_cv

Isla Verde said:


> So you have your Mexican birth certificate and a Mexican passport and voter ID?


Yes I believe so but I think its because all my studies where done over the border n its like I never went to school here but I did


----------



## Isla Verde

Carlos_cv said:


> Yes I believe so but all my studies qare from over the border so here is like I was just lut in the system


"lut"? Doing anything in Mexico requires lots of paperwork. You'll need official pieces of paper to prove that you are a Mexican citizen and be able to work legally once you find a job.


----------



## ojosazules11

Carlos_cv said:


> Yeah I am I was just taken to the U.S. at age of 1


Hi, Carlos, and welcome to the forum! Being "from" 2 cultures/countries can be both a wonderful thing and a difficult thing at the same time. Sometimes it can seem like you're "ni de aquí ni de allá" - not completely from here nor there. Especially when it sounds like you haven't had success with getting your education from the US officially recognized in Mexico. How long have you been back in Mexico (if you're OK with me asking that)? If you don't have them with you, maybe you could contact your high school in the States to get a copy of your report cards or transcript sent down to you, and then go to the Ministry of Education in your current area to see if you can get some sort of equivalency certificate for your studies. 

Good luck!


----------



## Isla Verde

We haven't heard from Carlitos in over a day. I wonder if he is a (gasp!) trollcito.


----------



## ojosazules11

I'm thinking he's legit - he actually put a photo and interests on his profile. Could be he only has intermittent access to internet, or perhaps as many 19 yr olds, he's moved on to the next thing to do, especially if he's trying to find work and trying to find his way here in the native country he left as an infant.

His initial post says he's also trying to meet more people like him - he might have come to the conclusion that there aren't many 19 year old "Mexicans raised NOB now back in Mexico" on this forum! 😄


----------



## YoRay

Isla Verde said:


> We haven't heard from Carlitos in over a day. I wonder if he is a (gasp!) trollcito.


At his age I find it hard to believe he wants to move back here. :nono: I haven´t found very many people, who after living in the US and then return to Mexico are content to be here almost every one of them want to go back. Family here or not! But, then he hasn´t had to try to make a living here and doesn´t have the exprience of how hard it is for people here.


----------



## GARYJ65

YoRay said:


> At his age I find it hard to believe he wants to move back here. :nono: I haven´t found very many people, who after living in the US and then return to Mexico are content to be here almost every one of them want to go back. Family here or not! But, then he hasn´t had to try to make a living here and doesn´t have the exprience of how hard it is for people here.


If you want, I can introduce you to many Mexicans that came back to Mexico and do not think about living in the US ever again.


----------



## coondawg

GARYJ65 said:


> If you want, I can introduce you to many Mexicans that came back to Mexico and do not think about living in the US ever again.


Are all of these young people like him? Do you think he can have the same quality of life here at his age as he can back there? Equivalent salary, housing, car, opportunities for his children, etc.?


----------



## Isla Verde

coondawg said:


> Are all of these young people like him? Do you think he can have the same quality of life here at his age as he can back there? Equivalent salary, housing, car, opportunities for his children, etc.?


At 19 I doubt this guy is thinking about opportunities for his unborn children! He may be looking for his Mexican roots and perhaps a way of life different from what he has known so far. Many young people do that - I know that I did.


----------



## ojosazules11

Another possibility is that he had no choice in the matter of his return to Mexico. I could introduce you to people in that situation....

On the other hand I know many young (and not so young ) people who would love to return to Mexico from NOB but don't feel the economic prospects that await them make that feasible. And for those who want to invest in starting their own business in Mexico, the experiences of extortion that they have heard first hand from family and friends in Mexico are also a deterrent. I'm not talking about what they have heard in the news, or even the rumours of someone's neighbour's second cousin's compadre. I'm referring to first hand experiences of kidnapping and extortion (timed for just when a business built up over several years of hard work and capital investment is poised to turn a profit - the lowlifes come crawling out from under their rock to demand "their percentage") It's sad because these are young hardworking Mexicans who love their country and culture, and who have so much to offer.


----------



## GARYJ65

coondawg said:


> Are all of these young people like him? Do you think he can have the same quality of life here at his age as he can back there? Equivalent salary, housing, car, opportunities for his children, etc.?


Yes, if he is capable to make enough money, yes.
There are many many Mexicans driving nice cars, providing for their families, taking their children to very nice schools, taking vacations, etc. 

Not all Mexicans have the dream of living in the US, in fact, some of us would never consider it as an option.


----------



## GARYJ65

EL que es perico, donde quiera es verde


----------



## coondawg

GARYJ65 said:


> EL que es perico, donde quiera es verde


Maybe, but when opportunity presents itself, one must take advantage of it, or lose out. So, preparation is only a part, not everything.

Actually my questions were:
(1)Are all of these(the ones you mentioned) young people like him? (You didn't touch that.)

(2) Do you think he can have the same quality of life here at his age as he can back there? Equivalent salary, housing, car, opportunities for his children, etc.? ( and you really believe that he can demand the same salary, have the same liberties, etc., etc., etc.?)

Since you sound like you have never lived in the USA for a long time, nor traveled extensively to know the different regions and people well, I just wonder what you are basing you statements on. I can tell you first hand that a brother-in-law (illegal)returned from 15 years in California with $450, 000 USD in his pocket from illegal work there ( landscaping). He brought a 14 year old, a 10 year old, and a 6 year old ( all born on welfare) and his wife(Mexican). After 21/2 years here with multiple problems with his children, he and the 3 children went back to California and have been doing very well for 3 years. The wife stayed here, as she likes Mexico better. His children did not "fit" in and missed their American life. The mother, missed Mexico and never made any attempt in all those years to learn English. The father speaks good English. It is REALLY tough for young people who have spent their whole life in the USA to be really happy in Mexico, especially if they have dear friends and like going to school there. Those that are not "academic" oriented and do not have many friends usually get along the same way in any place.
I have another story of a sister-in-law who was brought back by her American husband with 3 girls (10, 7, 4). They have been here almost 2 years and I am the only one who speaks English with the oldest 2. It is so sad when I see them, as the oldest 2 are the saddest children I have seen in many years. They don't know why they have been punished and put here in Leon. They want their life back in the USA. Their "father", a Mexican -American, is an SOB in my opinion. But, that is life. Sadly.


----------



## GARYJ65

Salary, housing, car, etc. I don't know, it all depends on each particular case scenario.
It depends on where would they be living in Mexico or in the US
Liberties....I will not go there
I have traveled in the US extensively, I would never consider living there
As of those examples, what can I say? I feel sorry for them because they do not have what they whished for.
Regarding the landscape fellow, I have met many people that came back and ADJUSTED well. 
I know Leon, and many people live a great life there.

Of course there are many differences, what I say is that people live well in Mexico, if they have the capacities, in other words, some people live like s**t in the US, because they do not have any capacities.
It all depends on many factors


----------



## coondawg

GARYJ65 said:


> Salary, housing, car, etc. I don't know, it all depends on each particular case scenario
> Liberties....I will not go there
> I have traveled in the US extensively, I would never consider living there
> 
> It all depends on many factors


You are 100% correct, Gary, each is different. What is one person's trash is another person's Treasure. I know many Americans that would never consider living in Mexico. I say, until you have actually done it and lived among the people every day for some time, you certainly can not condemn it, right? Surface impressions and rumor are often quite mistaken. Just as many Americans come to live in Mexico and find in 6 months or so they are ready to go back to the US, and also many stay. 
We (wife and I) do the best we can with the girls, but we are not their parents(the mom was illegal in Colorado and husband brought them here and dumped them.) We take them to McDonald's (was their favorite there), but there is just so much we can do. (Mon never learned any English while there the 12 years). Just a brief comment on Liberties: we have several in the USA that I honestly wish we did not have, and I wish the courts were more strict in several things, but they are not. I live with them 6 months each year and 6 months in Mexico, although wife and I both have decided that maybe 4 months in Leon and 8 months in Texas is better for us (maybe if Leon were a really pretty place it would be different, but family is here.) Mexico has lots of plusses, but for us, we are finding more and more how much we really like our time back in US. I still want to see more of Mexico, in my 15 years here (off and on). I have only been to Oaxaca once and liked it. I loved Acapulco, but not the most secure place now. There are others places I want to visit and revisit. WE think maybe we have the best (for us) of both worlds. Each person is different. It all depends on many factors.


----------



## AlanMexicali

GARYJ65 said:


> Salary, housing, car, etc. I don't know, it all depends on each particular case scenario.
> It depends on where would they be living in Mexico or in the US
> Liberties....I will not go there
> I have traveled in the US extensively, I would never consider living there
> As of those examples, what can I say? I feel sorry for them because they do not have what they whished for.
> Regarding the landscape fellow, I have met many people that came back and ADJUSTED well.
> I know Leon, and many people live a great life there.
> 
> Of course there are many differences, what I say is that people live well in Mexico, if they have the capacities, in other words, some people live like s**t in the US, because they do not have any capacities.
> It all depends on many factors


It is good that you can determine and point out to us here a "hasty generalization" from a logical conclusión. Each case is different in that we all might know several people in the above senerio being discussed and their individual situation is never always the same as others for various reasons.

"Hasty Generalisation Fallacy


Explanation:

A hasty generalisation draws a general rule from a single, perhaps atypical, case. It is the reverse of a sweeping generalisation.

Example

(1) My Christian / atheist neighbour is a real grouch.
Therefore:
(2) Christians / atheists are grouches.

This argument takes an individual case of a Christian or atheist, and draws a general rule from it, assuming that all Christians or atheists are like the neighbour.

The conclusion that it reaches hasn’t been demonstrated, because it may well be that the neighbour is not a typical Christian or atheist, and that the conclusion drawn is false."

Logical FallaciesÂ» Hasty Generalisation Fallacy


----------



## ojosazules11

coondawg said:


> ... It is REALLY tough for young people who have spent their whole life in the USA to be really happy in Mexico, especially if they have dear friends and like going to school there. ...
> I have another story of a sister-in-law who was brought back by her American husband with 3 girls (10, 7, 4). They have been here almost 2 years and I am the only one who speaks English with the oldest 2. It is so sad when I see them, as the oldest 2 are the saddest children I have seen in many years. They don't know why they have been punished and put here in Leon. They want their life back in the USA. Their "father", a Mexican -American, is an SOB in my opinion. But, that is life. Sadly.


I think it can be difficult for many older children and adolescents to be uprooted from their friends, language and culture and be taken to a new country, whether they are moving from North to South or South to North (or East to West for that matter). Some adapt well and thrive, others pine for what they left behind and never feel at home in the new place. 

I was just speaking to a man whose family from Mexico has done a "trial" of living in Texas (with papers) while he is scouting out business opportunities in Canada. His 13 and 17 year old children do not like living in the US and likely they will be moving back to Mexico. They miss their friends, their school, the warmth, friendliness and community minded atmosphere they left behind, as well as other cultural values. 

For me, your arguments about kids born and raised in the US being unhappy back in Mexico is an argument in favour of having them be born and raised in Mexico. This will hopefully give them a strong sense of identity and rootedness which they are less likely to find NOB. It's not something you can find at the local mall, no matter how stocked with consumer products the shopping centres are!


----------



## coondawg

ojosazules11 said:


> I was just speaking to a man whose family from Mexico has done a "trial" of living in Texas (with papers) while he is scouting out business opportunities in Canada.


I wonder why he would leave his children in Texas while he is in Canada. I'm sure they are unhappy, they must miss their father a lot while they are alone in a new country.



> For me, your arguments about kids born and raised in the US being unhappy back in Mexico is an argument in favour of having them be born and raised in Mexico.


All children can not be born and raised in Mexico. Our relatives that I mentioned are all US citizens and were very happy living there, but are unhappy living in Mexico. As I tried to point out, certain children will adapt, others will not. Hopefully all those children going illegally to the USA and being accepted will adapt.

I may be missing what you were implying.


----------



## ojosazules11

coondawg said:


> I wonder why he would leave his children in Texas while he is in Canada. I'm sure they are unhappy, they must miss their father a lot while they are alone in a new country.
> 
> 
> 
> All children can not be born and raised in Mexico. Our relatives that I mentioned are all US citizens and were very happy living there, but are unhappy living in Mexico. As I tried to point out, certain children will adapt, others will not. Hopefully all those children going illegally to the USA and being accepted will adapt.
> 
> I may be missing what you were implying.


Sorry if my line of reasoning was a bit obscure. 

I was responding in part to an earlier post where you wondered why a young person would choose to return to Mexico from the US, and mentioned opportunities for his future children as a reason to remain in the US instead of returning to Mexico.

You then gave examples of children born and raised in the US who are now unhappy when taken to Mexico.

So my logic based on your examples is this: if I am Mexican and want my children to love and feel at home in Mexico, it would then be important to me to raise them in Mexico. Otherwise there is a significant possibility that they will identify with US culture more than Mexican. 

The man I mentioned in my earlier post was clear that his children do not like living in the US and want to return to Mexico. He was hoping to bring them to Canada after he had somewhat gotten settled, but the kids don't want to be in Canada or the US, they want to return to Mexico. 

While there are clearly many, many people risking their lives to cross into the States, due to lack of decent jobs and livable wages in their countries of origin, there are also plenty of people in Mexico and the rest of Latin America who have no desire to live in the US, even if they were to be handed a Green Card on a silver platter.

I am not criticizing those who love the States and want to live there. I'm just bristling a bit at the implication that it's better to be in the US and that if someone has the opportunity to do so and chooses to return to Mexico instead, they are denying their future children "opportunities".


----------



## YoRay

ojosazules11 said:


> Sorry if my line of reasoning was a bit obscure.
> 
> I was responding in part to an earlier post where you wondered why a young person would choose to return to Mexico from the US, and mentioned opportunities for his future children as a reason to remain in the US instead of returning to Mexico.
> 
> You then gave examples of children born and raised in the US who are now unhappy when taken to Mexico.
> 
> So my logic based on your examples is this: if I am Mexican and want my children to love and feel at home in Mexico, it would then be important to me to raise them in Mexico. Otherwise there is a significant possibility that they will identify with US culture more than Mexican.
> 
> The man I mentioned in my earlier post was clear that his children do not like living in the US and want to return to Mexico. He was hoping to bring them to Canada after he had somewhat gotten settled, but the kids don't want to be in Canada or the US, they want to return to Mexico.
> 
> While there are clearly many, many people risking their lives to cross into the States, due to lack of decent jobs and livable wages in their countries of origin, there are also plenty of people in Mexico and the rest of Latin America who have no desire to live in the US, even if they were to be handed a Green Card on a silver platter.
> 
> I am not criticizing those who love the States and want to live there. I'm just bristling a bit at the implication that it's better to be in the US and that if someone has the opportunity to do so and chooses to return to Mexico instead, they are denying their future children "opportunities".


Future opportunities? There is something to be said about the education in the U.S. that is why people from all over the world send their children to the schools there. I personally have talked with several doctors and lawyers from Mexico who went to the U.S. and were refused the right to practice because their schooling fell short.

I believe no matter where you are from, your perspective of future opportunities is defined by what value you put on your life style, and this is the individuals choice.
But, think about it!! Your choices are limited to what you can or can´t afford!

How many of us Expats would stay here if we didn´t have the financial ability to support our particular life style? Not many I think.

Why are there over 12 million (U.S. gov numbers) illegals working in the U.S.? Why? Because they want a better life for their families.

My experience comes from 4 years living in a small village outside of Xalapa. Here most of the men never finished school and earn $120-200 pesos a day working in the field. They work 7 days a week, if they can find work, to provide the basics for their families. 
Mules, horses and wheelbarrows serve for work and transportation, then a taxi or bus if you go to town. They burn wood for cooking and for heating bath wáter. And I could go on!

Now I don´t want to be guilty of making a hasty generalisation but, it appears to me that those who choose to stay here do so because they can maintain a life style they are comfortable with and the others who want to go back, as well as those in the U.S. (12million) feel they can´t.


----------



## YoRay

YoRay said:


> Future opportunities? There is something to be said about the education in the U.S. that is why people from all over the world send their children to the schools there. I personally have talked with several doctors and lawyers from Mexico who went to the U.S. and were refused the right to practice because their schooling fell short.
> 
> I believe no matter where you are from, your perspective of future opportunities is defined by what value you put on your life style, and this is the individuals choice.
> But, think about it!! Your choices are limited to what you can or can´t afford!
> 
> How many of us Expats would stay here if we didn´t have the financial ability to support our particular life style? Not many I think.
> 
> Why are there over 12 million (U.S. gov numbers) illegals working in the U.S.? Why? Because they want a better life for their families.
> 
> My experience comes from 4 years living in a small village outside of Xalapa. Here most of the men never finished school and earn $120-200 pesos a day working in the field. They work 7 days a week, if they can find work, to provide the basics for their families.
> Mules, horses and wheelbarrows serve for work and transportation, then a taxi or bus if you go to town. They burn wood for cooking and for heating bath wáter. And I could go on!
> 
> Now I don´t want to be guilty of making a hasty generalisation but, it appears to me that those who choose to stay here do so because they can maintain a life style they are comfortable with and the others who want to go back, as well as those in the U.S. (12million) feel they can´t.


One other thing about children. They are usually concerned with their DESIRES and not with how to pay the bills and support the family only their wants! That is why they have PARENTS to help guide them in their decisión and life. So, for me their desires must come second to what is best for the family over all. I love my three children and that is why I have taught them that their decisions must be part of what is best for the family as a whole.


----------



## coondawg

I know that those who live at Lakeside (Lake Chapala) are really impressed when a doctor or dentist has been trained in the US. Those professionals get the bulk of business from NOB people ( a lot, I think, because they speak English). The dentist I use there, has 4 children, and all are attending some university in the US. The lady that does my eye exam has a son who goes to school in the US. Mexicans (professionals) value the US education and experience for their children. I think that as you experience less educated parents, that education/experience is less important. (That is certainly true in my wife's family of 14 brothers and sisters.) But, as you experience less educated parents in NOB, the value of education/experiences dwindles also. (*of course there are exceptions... my own family never had a H.S. graduate until my cousin and I, and since us, are all at least a B.A.)


----------



## Carlos_cv

Sorry people but yeah ive been busy n yes im in the process of gettin my paperwork translated or "apostillado" I thinks is the correct term but thanks for the feed back to all of yall


----------



## Carlos_cv

Isla Verde said:


> At 19 I doubt...He may be looking for his Mexican roots and perhaps a way of life different from what he has known so far. Many young people do that - I know that I did.


couldn't put it better myself n yess im figuring out it ain't no picnic but givin up aint my thing


----------



## ojosazules11

Carlos_cv said:


> couldn't put it better myself n yess im figuring out it ain't no picnic but givin up aint my thing


Hey, Carlos, welcome back. Hope it wasn't too weird to read all our speculations in response to your posts, even discussing where any future children should be born.😁

We can be an opinionated bunch around here!


----------



## Isla Verde

Carlos, since you've come back (we're glad to have you), would you like to have your own thread? Unless, of course, you are looking for English-speaking families in Jalapa, the subject of this thread.


----------



## karenjt

are you still in xalapa?



TundraGreen said:


> Hello. I have been here 5 years and am still struggling to master the language so I definitely understand how you feel.
> 
> One thing that has been very successful for me is finding intercambios. My closest Mexican friends are people I met when I advertised that I was looking for an intercambio, someone to trade conversation half the time in English and half in Spanish. I have several people that I meet once or twice a week. For one hour we speak Spanish and then switch to English for another hour. It is a great way to meet friends, learn the language and learn about the country and customs.
> 
> One woman I met through an intercambio arranged through a language school. Another young man I met when I put posters up on all the power poles in the neighborhood. A third woman I met after I stood up in a group and announced that I was looking for intercambio partners.
> 
> I also pay the lady who cleans my house once a week for an hour of conversation twice a week. She needs the money, I get a full hour of Spanish without having to exchange any English. We just sit around and gossip for an hour. Her education ended with the sixth grade. I have PhD. But we never run out of things to talk about.


----------



## TundraGreen

karenjt said:


> are you still in xalapa?


You quoted one of my posts, so I assume the question was directed at me. I am still in Mexico, but I was never in Xalapa. It was a general comment.

The original poster on this thread has not been back to the forum in over a year. I don't know if he/she is still in Xalapa, but he/she is no longer active on the forum.


----------



## karenjt

yes it was directed at you. i am living in xalapa, and looking for any english speaking people in or around the area. I am ok at spanish - been here 2 months, but am finding my days a bit lonely and seeking anyone, events, organizations, groups, etc. to be a part of.



TundraGreen said:


> You quoted one of my posts, so I assume the question was directed at me. I am still in Mexico, but I was never in Xalapa. It was a general comment.
> 
> The original poster on this thread has not been back to the forum in over a year. I don't know if he/she is still in Xalapa, but he/she is no longer active on the forum.


----------



## Isla Verde

karenjt said:


> yes it was directed at you. i am living in xalapa, and looking for any english speaking people in or around the area. I am ok at spanish - been here 2 months, but am finding my days a bit lonely and seeking anyone, events, organizations, groups, etc. to be a part of.


We do have at least one forum member who lives in Jalapa, and hopefully he will come online soon with some of the information that you seek.


----------



## karenjt

thank you! Is that joaquinx? My fiance is so weary of me reaching out to anyone as I am an american, but I am hoping all will be ok





Isla Verde said:


> We do have at least one forum member who lives in Jalapa, and hopefully he will come online soon with some of the information that you seek.


----------



## TundraGreen

karenjt said:


> thank you! Is that joaquinx? My fiance is so weary of me reaching out to anyone as I am an american, but I am hoping all will be ok


One thing you might want to try. Join an English conversation group. They will often allow native English speakers to attend free even if they charge for Spanish speakers. You will meet lots of people, all of whom speak passable English. I have lots of friends both English speaking and Spanish speaking that I have met through groups like that.

If you can't find one, which seems unlikely in a large city, you could offer to start one connected to one of the English language schools. They are easier than teaching English because you don't have to prepare anything. And they attract people who mostly are quite proficient in English but just want to practice their speaking and listening skills.


----------



## joaquinx

karenjt said:


> thank you! Is that joaquinx? My fiance is so weary of me reaching out to anyone as I am an american, but I am hoping all will be ok


Finding people who are from either the US or Canada is rare in Xalapa. When I first came here, I was teaching at one of the language schools so I had a number of people to speak English. I believe that most of the speakers of English are either in the symphony or teach at the University of Veracruz and perhaps at some of the other universities. The ones that I have run into were missionaries. Nice people but the conversation seemed to dwell on one subject. 

There are a few people in Coatepec and Xico. I remember that abut five years ago, a representative from the US Embassy came here to give a presentation. Around 40 people showed up and I doubt if anyone of them were under 60. Where they came from remained a mystery. 

For myself, my circle consists of one ******, one Canadian, one Japanese and the rest are Mexicans. The warden for the embassy is Dr Robert Kruger at rkruger[at]BCAabroad.org. He might know of some get-togethers. In Coatepec there is an institution named Caftan Rojo (Caftánrojo Colegio de las Artes) at 3ª calle de Xicoténcatl nº 44, Coatepec (228) 816 3151. They have a fair sized lending library of books in English. It is maintained by a gringa,


----------



## karenjt

Hi Joaquinx

THANK YOU! i will send an email to [email protected] today in hopes to find some new faces. It does get lonely not having anyone to have a conversation with that consists of more than needing something or buying food. I appreciate your time tremendously and maybe one day we can meet for coffee. I would love to meet you and your wife!




joaquinx said:


> Finding people who are from either the US or Canada is rare in Xalapa. When I first came here, I was teaching at one of the language schools so I had a number of people to speak English. I believe that most of the speakers of English are either in the symphony or teach at the University of Veracruz and perhaps at some of the other universities. The ones that I have run into were missionaries. Nice people but the conversation seemed to dwell on one subject.
> 
> There are a few people in Coatepec and Xico. I remember that abut five years ago, a representative from the US Embassy came here to give a presentation. Around 40 people showed up and I doubt if anyone of them were under 60. Where they came from remained a mystery.
> 
> For myself, my circle consists of one ******, one Canadian, one Japanese and the rest are Mexicans. The warden for the embassy is Dr Robert Kruger at rkruger[at]BCAabroad.org. He might know of some get-togethers. In Coatepec there is an institution named Caftan Rojo (Caftánrojo Colegio de las Artes) at 3ª calle de Xicoténcatl nº 44, Coatepec (228) 816 3151. They have a fair sized lending library of books in English. It is maintained by a gringa,


----------



## karenjt

TundraGreen,

thank you for your direction. good advice. now i am on the search for an english conversation group - it might not exist here as americans are very rare, but i shall begin the search. thank you again!




TundraGreen said:


> One thing you might want to try. Join an English conversation group. They will often allow native English speakers to attend free even if they charge for Spanish speakers. You will meet lots of people, all of whom speak passable English. I have lots of friends both English speaking and Spanish speaking that I have met through groups like that.
> 
> If you can't find one, which seems unlikely in a large city, you could offer to start one connected to one of the English language schools. They are easier than teaching English because you don't have to prepare anything. And they attract people who mostly are quite proficient in English but just want to practice their speaking and listening skills.


----------



## Isla Verde

karenjt said:


> TundraGreen,
> 
> thank you for your direction. good advice. now i am on the search for an english conversation group - it might not exist here as americans are very rare, but i shall begin the search. thank you again!


Americans aren't the only people whose native language is English, you know!


----------



## karenjt

Ok great! if there are any other people who speak english that's great. I didn't request only americans and am open to anyone who is able to converse with me in english as that is my first language, I simply said i am an American.... 



Isla Verde said:


> Americans aren't the only people whose native language is English, you know!


----------



## Isla Verde

karenjt said:


> Ok great! if there are any other people who speak english that's great. I didn't request only americans and am open to anyone who is able to converse with me in english as that is my first language, I simply said i am an American....


I made my comment because you posted this: _now i am on the search for an english conversation group - it might not exist here as americans are very rare, _. To me it sounded like you were looking to meet Americans, but obviously I was mistaken. 

Here's another idea: You might also think about checking out course offerings at the university to see if they offer classes for foreigners, some of whom could be English-speakers. You could take a Spanish class or one dealing with some aspect of Mexican culture that interests you and make friends in the bargain.


----------



## joaquinx

Isla Verde said:


> Here's another idea: You might also think about checking out course offerings at the university to see if they offer classes for foreigners, some of whom could be English-speakers. You could take a Spanish class or one dealing with some aspect of Mexican culture that interests you and make friends in the bargain.


I was talking to my neighbor and asked him about Centro de Idiomas that is part of the University of Veracruz and confirmed that they do not offer Spanish language courses. However, there is Escuela para Estudiantes Extranjeros that is part of the University. Although it is primarily set up for college students, they could provide leads. They offer one-on-one Spanish language classes. Escuela para Estudiantes Extranjeros - EEE - UV


----------



## TundraGreen

karenjt said:


> Ok great! if there are any other people who speak english that's great. I didn't request only americans and am open to anyone who is able to converse with me in english as that is my first language, I simply said i am an American....


The most common English conversation groups are for Mexicans that want to practice English. Most of the participants have a high level of speaking and understanding. And the group discussion is all in English. There may be one or more native English speaker who lead the group. I have met both other north-of-the-border types as well as many Mexicans through groups of this sort.


----------



## karenjt

Thank you everyone who weighed in, gave suggestions, and research, that was very thoughtful. I have a spanish tutor that i work with where we exchange spanish and english regularly; and I also have private Spanish lessons I take weekly. In addition, my fiance's family is here, so I've been quite lucky with learning Spanish, experiencing everyday life, and the culture of Xalapa - yes, I do most of my food, house, clothing, and essential shopping locally and not at Wal-Mart. It seems most of the groups identified are more centered around learning as opposed to social gatherings. I am quite fortunate to have the experience of so much daily life and the local culture, and was hoping for something geared more toward recreational, entertainment, leisure, events, etc. with English as the first language. However, i will continue my search; i guess i just need to hurry up and become more fluent in spanish in order to become more socially involved! Thanks again for everyone's efforts!



TundraGreen said:


> The most common English conversation groups are for Mexicans that want to practice English. Most of the participants have a high level of speaking and understanding. And the group discussion is all in English. There may be one or more native English speaker who lead the group. I have met both other north-of-the-border types as well as many Mexicans through groups of this sort.


----------



## TundraGreen

karenjt said:


> Thank you everyone who weighed in, gave suggestions, and research, that was very thoughtful. I have a spanish tutor that i work with where we exchange spanish and english regularly; and I also have private Spanish lessons I take weekly. In addition, my fiance's family is here, so I've been quite lucky with learning Spanish, experiencing everyday life, and the culture of Xalapa - yes, I do most of my food, house, clothing, and essential shopping locally and not at Wal-Mart. It seems most of the groups identified are more centered around learning as opposed to social gatherings. I am quite fortunate to have the experience of so much daily life and the local culture, and was hoping for something geared more toward recreational, entertainment, leisure, events, etc. with English as the first language. However, i will continue my search; i guess i just need to hurry up and become more fluent in spanish in order to become more socially involved! Thanks again for everyone's efforts!


I have made friends with people I met in conversation groups. Then we have done other activities together such as ypu suggest.


----------



## Longford

TundraGreen said:


> The most common English conversation groups are for Mexicans that want to practice English. Most of the participants have a high level of speaking and understanding. And the group discussion is all in English. There may be one or more native English speaker who lead the group. I have met both other north-of-the-border types as well as many Mexicans through groups of this sort.


When I lived/worked in Mexico I led/moderated several discussion groups similar to what you're describing. For the most part, the group(s) were senior-level corporate/accounting/legal executives who wanted to maintain as much a competitive understanding of English as spoken in the USA with their professional counterparts with whom they interacted with in the USA and also to remain current on USA slang which is so prevalent (in the USA). There was another, and sometimes a couple of these conversational English groups comprised of university students and military cadets who did not have the opportunity in the classroom to put into use what they were studying/learning. With each of the groups I made friends, I have been invited into some of their homes for dinner and special events, we've traveled as tourists and we've had coffee or dinner out at restaurants. What I've taken away from these discussions is a better understanding of Mexico, it's culture, people and language ... because, inevitably, comparisons between the language/vocabulary are made.


----------



## karenjt

thank you - been researching at your first suggestion and hope to have good results!

QUOTE=TundraGreen;4907570]I have made friends with people I met in conversation groups. Then we have done other activities together such as ypu suggest.[/QUOTE]


----------

